# Ohio bee box company



## ethanhogan

But I got Ohio bee number


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

From their "contact" page ...



> The Ohio Bee Box Company
> 
> 5748 State Route 13
> Shiloh, Ohio 44878
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 419-989-8337
> 
> http://theohiobeeboxcompany.com/contact/


----------



## ethanhogan

Got it! Thanks guys. He emailed me back. Hopefully putting in an order tonight.


----------



## Chester5731

If you leave a message he is good about calling back. I just placed an order. His stuff with shipping is still cheaper than Mann Lake with free shipping.


----------



## ethanhogan

Yeah I can't wait. I also forgot it was a holiday weekend. I work most holidays so it's just another weekend for me haha... I can't wait to try his stuff!


----------



## Chester5731

I am anxiously waiting too. Mine won't ship until Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## ethanhogan

Stupid holidays haha


----------



## Brad Bee

Please update when you get the nuc boxes. I'd like to know how they look, what the price is, and what size they are. I have mostly Mann Lake nucs now but will order from OBBC for my deeps from now on. Would really like to know if their nucs will match the size of the ML nucs and of course the price.


----------



## ethanhogan

Will do! I will post a review of here with pictures! I expect they will be great. I have my splits in d Coates nucs with 1/2in ply but I like in wiscosnin and that will not be warm enough. I have had 10-12 queen cells one hive so I had to do some emergency splits to take advantage of all the cells.


----------



## Blueflint

I have gotten several boxes and frames from Ohio Bee Box Company. All are of very good quality. I also got some un-assembled NUC boxes as I wanted to put them together myself. I will definitely be placing another order soon. Here is a photo of a NUC I got from OBBC as un-assembled and I have it glued and nailed ready for paint.


----------



## Blueflint

Here is Ohio Bee Box's assembled medium super with frames as you will receive it. Nice and very reasonable in price! I will be ordering their SBB to see how it compares to the one I have from another supplier.


----------



## Chester5731

Those look a lot nicer than any of the ones u currently have. Can't wait to get my order.


----------



## ethanhogan

Blue flint how easy was assembly for the nucs?


----------



## Blueflint

Tops and bottoms were assembled, just the box needed put together. Parts were machined for a snug fit. Put some glue on the joints, tap together with a hammer and nail in place. Takes 10 minutes at most.


----------



## The Honey Householder

I ordered 500 nuc boxes this last spring from OBBC. They where better then ML by far, and a lot cheaper too.


----------



## ethanhogan

Geez 500 hahaha... I hope I am to that point one day lol... I ordered 10 NUC boxes with migratory cover and bottom boards. Still more the $10 cheaper the ML even with shipping


----------



## Chester5731

I got my shipment from from them yesterday. Everything looks great except where fedex dropped a box and damaged one of the medium boxes. Shipping is always a pain. I may have to go on a road trip next time.


----------



## ethanhogan

All of my stuff arrived in great shape 2 days after it was shipped! It was a good experience, and great price too!


----------



## Blueflint

I am glad things worked out good. I was happy with my purchase and will buy again!


----------



## Jerry T Indiana

Be glad you got them when you did. When I first found them a few months ago for unassembled deeps 9.00 and mediums 8.00.. If you bought 100 or more it dropped by 1. 00 per box..... Now it's 14.00 and 12.00... Per box


----------



## ethanhogan

Yep sucks big time. All the small guys complained about shipping but if you ordered a lot he was by far the cheapest box seller out there


----------



## Jerry T Indiana

I don't know this for a fact but when I first ran across them a few months ago I found no history before the beginning of this year on them. That leads me to think that maybe they just started selling boxes the beginning of this year. Maybe they found out why the others guys charge what they do. My guess is they probably wasn't making what they thought they would for the amount of work they were doing


----------



## ethanhogan

Not real sure. I think they were around before this year, but I think you are right. This year they took A Lot more orders and big orders and more work prolly. having to put in that weekend time haha... If they are gonna charge me $14 for an unassembled box, they need to hire an HR person to answer phones and emails. I didn't mind when I was paying cheap prices not to hear for a day or 2 but if your gonna charge what the big boys do, you need a big boy website, a receptionist to answer questions and emails, etc...


----------



## The Honey Householder

As a business owner. I know when the demand gets to be to much, you raise the price to slow it down. Who needs a website? I have his phone#. Buy in bulk and in the off season, companies are more app. to work with you then. Justin been in the business for more then a year. OBBC is just his new company. 

Great product at a reasonable price.


----------



## Jerry T Indiana

I'm a business owner myself and have been for several decades, and I am in no way knocking them, I just hate to see that big price jump as myself and others planned to use them, based upon the excellent reviews and obviously the great pricing. I have to agree about the website it is very basic. Sure we can make a phone call but good or bad with today's technology a quality website where you can easily order online is a must. It saves the business time since every order does not have to go through a person. Either way another supplier is a good thing it's just more competition and I hope they grow and become another one of the big boys. With that said maybe they'll have some really good sales like the other large suppliers do periodically throughout the year.


----------

